# Juego: adivina de que personaje se trata (dibujos animados)



## ilcapo (Dic 2, 2012)

hay un famoso juego de adivinanzas por el foro "adivina que es" pero me parece que falta alguno de cartoons de la vieja epoca, les dejo un famoso personaje a ver si adivinan quien es y  para que despues vayan tirando el suyo, saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

en esta voy muerto , el único dibujo que miraba de chico era tom y jerry y la pantera rosa,el impector (de la pantera rosa y el oso hormiguero,la hormiga atómica)


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola.

Me hace acordar a uno de los personajes de Meteoro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 2, 2012)

no de meteoro no, doy una pista ,,, el nombre del dibujo tenia una Z , creo que con eso es demasiado ! XD!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

¿Mazinger Z ? yo tenia los vasos de la colección


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿Mazinger Z ? yo tenia los vasos de la colección


    si era de mazinger Z 

yo tengo el album


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

entonces pone otro ¡¡¡


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 2, 2012)

ahora le toca a usted amigo, el que adivina gana el turno ja !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

hay va


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 2, 2012)

Adivinen cual es el dibujo animado  dejo una pista...


----------



## guille990 (Dic 2, 2012)

La hormiga atómica!!! (la del rey julien)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

si adivinaste                 ,


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 2, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> La hormiga atómica!!! (la del rey julien)



Esa era mas que evidente


----------



## guille990 (Dic 2, 2012)

entonces me toca!! esta es una serie, es de cuando era chico, mas o menos por los 90 y pico que aparecio...


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en esta voy muerto , el único dibujo que miraba de chico era tom y jerry y la pantera rosa,el impector (de la pantera rosa y el oso hormiguero,*la hormiga atómica*)



fijate en su anterior mensaje


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> en esta voy muerto , el único dibujo que miraba de chico era tom y jerry y la pantera rosa,el impector (de la pantera rosa y el oso hormiguero,la hormiga atómica)


 
No es una pantera u oso, entonces es ¿?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

en la hora de la pantera rosa , pasaban la pantera rosa, el impertor cluso , el oso hormiguero ,las hurracas ,


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 2, 2012)

esta es una muy facil:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

salchichas y rok an rol ¡¡¡ los motoratones


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 3, 2012)

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Adivinen cual es el dibujo animado  dejo una pista...



esta no era METEORO ?  a ese mono lo vi en algun lado


----------



## Imzas (Dic 3, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> hay un famoso juego de adivinanzas por el foro "adivina que es" pero me parece que falta alguno de cartoons de la vieja epoca, les dejo un famoso personaje a ver si adivinan quien es y  para que despues vayan tirando el suyo, saludos !


pucha (càspita) pense que se trataba de Tonina, del Gladiador (festival de los robots) .


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 3, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> pucha (càspita) pense que se trataba de Tonina, del Gladiador (festival de los robots) .



festival de robots ??? estuve mirando y tiene una onda a Mazinger Z ! 

me parece que nunca se transmitio en Argentina  









disculpame que te haga recordar malas epocas SERGIOD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=FFsAt6RxbWQ&NR=1


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 3, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> festival de robots ??? estuve mirando y tiene una onda a Mazinger Z !
> 
> me parece que nunca se transmitio en Argentina
> 
> ...



Por que malas epocas​
hay buenos videos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 3, 2012)

no viste el ultimo link ? ------>  LA MUERTE DE MAZINGER Z !


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 3, 2012)

Si pero que onda es solo una serie. Esta era mejor que mezenger:


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 4, 2012)

si !! Transformers es 10 veces mejor que Mazinger 

Galvatron: no lo conocia 

Dinobots: nunca lo vi ahora lo voy a ver un poco  

mi epoca es de los POKEMON pero como odiaba con toda mi alma a "PICACHU" que todo el tiempo decia "PICA" "PICA"  y todos lo veian !! era un espanto !!! empece a ver dibujos mas viejos y estan geniales, no solo que estan dibujados a mano como los comics si no que la historia que tienen esta mucho mejor  tambien vi un poco de ARBEGAS creo que es la continuacion de Mazinger Z  

PD: las peliculas de ahora de Transformer tampoco me gustan! tampoco me gustan las nuevas de Star Wars, ni las nuevas de Indiana Jones, deberia haver nacido en los 70!!


----------



## Imzas (Dic 4, 2012)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Festival_de_los_Robots
hola!, el festival de los robots era de lo mejor, . Era como un conjunto de series con la misma presentacion principal y distinto ending dependiendo de la serie.
Por ejemplo estaba el galactico, que era el mas fome de todos (aburrido o que not enia ninguna gracia espectacular), el gladiador (antes comentado),  el vengador (dos de las principoales series) y tambien estaba el supermagnetron, que me gustaba por que aparecia una chica como co-protagonista y se "fusionaba" con el protagonista masculino y luego ensamblaban en SuperMagnetron.





Transformacion del supermagnetron:




 El vengador - Opening Latino:




El vengador - Capitulo al azar:





Gracias "San" Google, "San" Youtube" y "Santa" Wikipedia (la Santa Triada Cibernautica)


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 4, 2012)

JAJAJAJA la ultima parte del capitulo de los DINOBOTS de SERGIOD esta buenisima !! la risa del malo es Genial! ya voy a buscar mas de esos DINOBOTs!


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 4, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> esta no era METEORO ? a ese mono lo vi en algun lado


 
Nones y si yo tambien he visto ese mono en un dibujo, no adivinan que dibujo animado es?? una pista mas una media luna....como que hizo este tema pa hablar de los dibujos clasicos o me equivocopero ta bueno...


----------



## Imzas (Dic 5, 2012)

yo creo que si, pero que es interesante el tema, y asi encontrasmos mas puntos en comun y de union con nuestrxs compañerxs


----------



## Niht (Dic 5, 2012)

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Adivinen cual es el dibujo animado  dejo una pista...



Es dela serie Centella


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 5, 2012)

Niht dijo:


> Es dela serie Centella


 

Sisas parce que come que adivina  es el Capitan Centella....


----------



## guille990 (Dic 5, 2012)

muy bueno  , la verdad ni lo conocía y nunca lo escuche nombrar al capitán centella pero gracias a san google descubro que fue una serie importante en la historia del anime


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 5, 2012)

ROBOTECH:  me dijieron que es mejor que mazinger Z pero nunca me puse a verlo 






ademas tiene como un millon de capitulos XD!


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 5, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> muy bueno  , la verdad ni lo conocía y nunca lo escuche nombrar al capitán centella pero gracias a san google descubro que fue una serie importante en la historia del anime


 
La verdad nunca vi un capitulo en vivo y en directo, mi hermano es el que me dice que ese dibujo era de lo mejor, no sabria decir cual es el dibujo mas antiguo y cual fue el pionero en la TV de Latinoamerica


----------



## guille990 (Dic 5, 2012)

¿Alguno se acuerda de este? es muuuy anterior a mi epoca pero cuando era chico lo pasaban y me gustaba mucho 
Mazinger z vi una pelicula hace un tiempo... pero no me gusto mucho. Y de chico miraba una de robots pero no me acuerdo bien cual era, creo que la de transformers pero tampoco me interesaba mucho


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2012)




----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 5, 2012)

http://sp4.fotolog.com/photo/4/7/72/camuchi_total/1274289243553_f.jpg


----------



## guille990 (Dic 6, 2012)

elaficionado  
y los thondercats que también lo miraba pero hace muuuuuuucho cuando era muy chico, después la dejaron de pasar, era muy buena esa serie


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 6, 2012)

Jajajaja bird man !!! El grito final muuuy bueno ! 



miren lo que encontre capaz que les interesa! 






La fecha exacta del lanzamiento en argentina es el 31 de Diciembre de 2012


----------



## yoshino (Dic 7, 2012)

hay amigo todo los que vi en la portada es muy antigua necesito mas de actualidad como lo que pasa    ahora no es asi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2012)

claro es por tu edad, nosotros somos mas viejos ,pone una vos y adivinamos nosotros????


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 7, 2012)

Nones todos no somos tan Viejos haber adivinen cual es esteno Apto para Mayores de 30.....


----------



## malesi (Dic 7, 2012)

Esta es facil Candace y Jeremy


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 7, 2012)

Hola.

Sólo para abuelos.







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malesi (Dic 7, 2012)

Este Virgil Tracy


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 7, 2012)

malesi dijo:


> Esta es facil Candace y Jeremy


 
sisas pero no era la parejaera el nombre del dibujo animado, que vamos hacer hoy Ferb

Prender las velitas ahi nos vidrios........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2012)

las marionetas ,estaba bueno ¡¡¡¡


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 7, 2012)

Aqui el mas popular:


----------



## guille990 (Dic 8, 2012)

se quejan de que son dibujos viejos pero yo puse uno al principio bien famoso y mas actual y nadie le dio bolilla 

El de azul es pocoyo... no lo veo porque ya soy grandecito  pero vi la propaganda y se me grabo el nombre


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola.
Para que los abuelos recuerden.





 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 8, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Para que los abuelos recuerden.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37KOX6yaC4w
> ...




ME DAN MIEDO ESAS MARIONETAS


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola.

En el 2004 hicieron una película, pero, para adultos, ya que los niños que veían esa serie, en su momento, ahora ya no lo son.  Hay escenas no apropiaas para menores de edad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sólo para abuelos.



 Pero esos no eran dibujos animados, eran las Super-Marionetas de *Gerry Anderson*


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 8, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En el 2004 hicieron una película, pero, para adultos, ya que los niños que veían esa serie, en su momento, ahora ya no lo son.  Hay escenas no apropiaas para menores de edad.
> 
> ...



habia alto contenido erotico entre marionetas ??? si encontras eso ponelo por favor !! jajaja


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola.

En youtube están, no las voy a publicar, tendrás que hallarlas tú.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2012)

ilcapo esa parte no la recuerdo la parte erotica de las marionetas,es eramos unos niños tan inocentes,
teníamos a carlitos bala 




*y estoy chicos de hoy dia tienen a panam *


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola Rey.

En la serie no hay escenas para adultos, esas escenas están en la película que se hizo en el 2004.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Fuera del tema ¿qué hay de cierto acerca del fraude?
Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 11, 2012)

aca hay algunos mas desconocidos: 
*candy, fuerza g, angel la niña de las flores, la maquina del tiempo, conde patula, super campeones, he-man, los cariñositos, mi pequeño pony, alvin y las ardillas, pequeña lulu, she-ra, tortugas ninja, denver, jem, caballeros del zodiaco, sailor moon, y muchos mas...*


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 11, 2012)

Jaja que recuerdos, aunque sea algo menor (17), me acuerdo de algunas series que miraba con mi hermano, aunque no me acuerde muy bien de que trataban o como se llamaban.
A ver... aca va una:




Esta la tienen que saber si o si, mas que nada los que tienen mas o menos mi edad ^^


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

PsyChoW dijo:


> Jaja que recuerdos, aunque sea algo menor (17), me acuerdo de algunas series que miraba con mi hermano, aunque no me acuerde muy bien de que trataban o como se llamaban.
> A ver... aca va una:
> http://beckyyk.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/catdog.gif
> Esta la tienen que saber si o si, mas que nada los que tienen mas o menos mi edad ^^


 
Ese no me lo perdia es CATDOGpero yo tengo 27yo la vi hace como 13 años


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 11, 2012)

Si pero tambien hace unos 5 o 6 años creo que lo dejaron de pasar aca en Argentina.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

PsyChoW dijo:


> Si pero tambien hace unos 5 o 6 años creo que lo dejaron de pasar aca en Argentina.


 
Ahhhhhh ya entiendo con razon.........haber si adivinan este


----------

